# GTO Rack and Pinion Leak (On connection) PLEASE Help



## GaryReen1 (May 14, 2013)

Ok on the rack and pinion, there is the gear box part, where there are 4 tubes connected. On the side closest to the engine, there is a bigger one and a smaller one, the bottom one leaks like crazy. I cant quite tell what the problem is, i want to replace the pipe going to it, but i cant find it. 


I have the spot pointed out in the picture, it leaks from the side of the bolt, any ideas? Thre is a small possibility it could be a seal, but im not sure. 

PLEASE Help !


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If that line fitting is tight, I would remove it and check the o-ring that goes over end of the tube. It might be torn or missing. If it's not on the end of the tube, check inside the rack.


----------

